# Should I buy this lens??



## nicolep1987 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ok, so I am relatively new to shooting in manual mode. I have a canon eos rebel t3i and I really want to get super shallow depth of field. I have just been using the kit lens (18-55mm) and the DOF is really disappointing. I have been thinking of getting the Canon EF 135mm f/2L USM but I wanted to see if anyone on here had any experience with it before I take the plunge. I also must mention that I shoot a lot of outdoor portraits so that is what it would mainly be used for.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2015)

I've owned one for about nine years now I guess. It is a fine lens. I shot it mostly on the 5D classic. 135mm is a lens length originally designed for 24x36mm film, aka "full frame". So, how far back will you need to stand to do say, a full-length portrait with the 135/2 on your Canon? The answer might surprise you....48.8 feet. What this does in most situations is it causes less of a shallow DOF "look" because the subject is far away, and objects behind the subject tend to be relatively NOT far behind the subjects, in many modern-world environments. Not all, but many.

I think you'll find that the 85mm f/1.8 is actually more convenient and easier to deploy for actual portrait work on a 1.6x camera.

Depth of Field, Angle and Field of View, and Equivalent Lens Calculator - Points in Focus Photography


----------



## nicolep1987 (Sep 12, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks so much for the advice! I just looked it up and it is pretty inexpensive, I think I will probably be purchasing it


----------



## Punisher911 (Oct 13, 2015)

I was going to suggest the 85 f/1.8 as well.  It's high on my wish list for portraits..   Even the newer 50mm STM f/1.8 for $125 ish is a great lens.


----------



## JDB1911 (Oct 18, 2015)

I will second the 50mm STM version, I have been snapping away with it for a week now and I'm very impressed!


----------



## that1guy (Oct 22, 2015)

hmmm 135mm on a crop sensor... I'm sure someone mentioned it but just in case they didn't... your 135 on a t3i will actually be the equivalent of!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >216mm 

you should try the 50mm 1.8 STM or 60mm macro 2.8 lens


----------



## rap77oh (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah, co-signed to what the above guys said. That's a *long *lens to shoot portraits. And it is *super long* if you're on a crop sensor (like you said you were). The 50mm 1.8 (or 1.4 if you want to spend a little more or 1.2 if you want to spend a lot) will get you, what many feel is, the best focal length (85mm equivalent) on your camera and have good to amazing depth of field. If you wanted to go a little longer or think you might switch to full frame soonish, then grab the 85mm 1.8. That takes flattering portraits and has great DOF. It's one of the top 2 or 3 best rated lenses on Amazon (for Canon).


----------



## beckylynne (Oct 27, 2015)

50mm 1.4.....my favorite lens


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 27, 2015)

beckylynne said:


> 50mm 1.4.....my favorite lens


Creamy bokeh goodness from what I have seen. I use the 35mm 1.8 for my Nikon and like it a tad more than the nifty 50. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpt (Nov 11, 2015)

I use Canon 50 mm / 1.4 USM and Tamron 90 mm / 2.8 both for my portrait shots on my T3i. I think you'd like 50 mm more. Good luck.


----------

